# [Video] Which method is right for you?



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 18, 2010)

here are 2 videos where I describe an order I cam up with and then give a brief overview of every method

Part 1: 




Part 2: 





hope you like it!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 18, 2010)

I would suggest rewriting the chart with straight arrows. I can't make any sense of it so it seems pointless to have the arrow table.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 18, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> I would suggest rewriting the chart with straight arrows. I can't make any sense of it so it seems pointless to have the arrow table.



1) I said it sucked right before it was shown
2) I appologized while it was playing
3) it looked even worse with strait arrows
4) it's in the bottom of the description writen in words
5) it was going to have the words and arrows light up red when talked about but my editing software screwed up and decided not to.
6) it was something to look at while the video was plaing instead of a blank screen


----------



## joey (Jun 18, 2010)

That chart was awful.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 18, 2010)

Do you even bother to learn the forum embedding for Youtube and Youku?
~goes to skim video~
Yup, you lost me at the chart and your incessant stuttering.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 18, 2010)

Some inaccuracies, but better than most Youtube tutorials on different methods.


----------

